
CONIKS – Key management system capable of end-to-end secure communication - siphonophore
https://coniks.cs.princeton.edu/
======
brudgers
Repository for reference implementation: [https://github.com/citp/coniks-ref-
implementation](https://github.com/citp/coniks-ref-implementation)

